# Where can I buy regular sights (not night sights) for a CZ-75B?



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

My searches only bring up Meprolights and Trijicons. Are there any regular 3 white dot sights out there?

Thanks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

PM me I have sights for the CZ75B both regular and Titium Night sights. I took them off my CZ's and replaced them with Fiber optics and competition sights. 

RCG


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ recoilguy

How do you like your fiber optic sights?

I just got mine in the mail and will be putting them on my CZ 75B compact & my CZ 85 Combat.

:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I've put the fiber optic sights on my CZ 75 compact & CZ 85 Combat.

They are great- much easier to see and get back on target.

:smt1099


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'll take your stock ones then.


----------

